# What's a REALLY long "L Brace" called?



## wilschroter (Dec 17, 2016)

I need to use an "L brace" type bracket that's covering an area up to 10 feet. It's essentially like a piano hinge that I'm looking for but obviously not a hinge. Ideally it's only about 1" on either side of the "L". I just don't know what type of hardware I'm shoppoing for. Any help?


----------



## therealSteveN (Oct 29, 2016)

Anything here?

I find that finding what it looks like is first, then seeing what someone else calls it is second. Once you have a descriptive name searching that makes it easier. HTH


----------



## wilschroter (Dec 17, 2016)

It's essentially like a piano hinge (I want to have the L bracket run for about 10 feet in total (or use a few of them) - but only about 1" high on either side).

In a pinch I could use a piano hinge but I'm looking for a bracket wtihout the flex.


----------



## Championized1 (Sep 19, 2018)

Perhaps what you are looking for is angle iron. It's available in many thicknesses and widths and in lengths up to 20 feet.


----------



## Cold_Pizza (Jan 30, 2019)

its called an eLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL bracket….... anyone…...anyone?

Championized1 beat me to it - angle iron


----------



## wilschroter (Dec 17, 2016)

BOOM. That's it. Thanks so much for the fast response. You avoided me attaching my master closet to the wall with a piano hinge :0


----------

